# White or Celeste hoods for 1st generation Campagnolo Ergo Shifters



## chriscross1966 (8 Dec 2017)

I know they won't be Campag ones, no matter what the branding on them says as they were only ever made by third party mnanufacturers, but if anyone has a set in decent condition... with the rest of the bike Celeste, white or shiny polished it seems a shame to have black hoods... oh and proper greeny celeste, not that weird blue colour that Bianchi occasionally foist on us...


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Dec 2017)

If money is no object then these new old stock at £55 ouch!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=253224427044&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## chriscross1966 (9 Dec 2017)

They're for the pre-ergo ones I believe :-(...


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2017)

Any of these any good from GB Cycles (Geoffrey Butler) in Croydon. Bianchi specialist, give them a call


----------



## chriscross1966 (9 Dec 2017)

Tried GB, they have the black ones, white replicas for the pre-ergos and Hudz do them for the v2 ergos and onwards, but they asked if I do find someone making them for v1's then to let them know, it's a common request when they're restoring 25-year old Bianchis.....


----------

